
Ask HN: (yet again): What is the best affordable programmable drone? - ArturSoler
As the field seems to move quick, let&#x27;s ask this again.<p>Previous threads:<p>- 2015: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8989411<p>- 2016: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10872233<p>- 2017: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14201207<p>I wouldn&#x27;t focus solely on the lowest cost range, as the other threads did. What are the best programmable drones, let&#x27;s say, &lt;$250, &lt;$500 or &lt;$1000?
======
undulation
I've had my eye on the Erle-copter ([https://erlerobotics.com/blog/erle-
copter/](https://erlerobotics.com/blog/erle-copter/)) for a while, but have
held off due to price and the fact that I'll likely crash/lose the thing
playing around with autopilot. I'd be interested to see if anyone knows any
very affordable options

------
tagami
If anyone has recommendations, please consider fixed wing as well. There are
practical applications that are overlooked that are ideal for non-rotor craft.
(Land survey being primary).

